# saibling angeln



## killerforelle (17. Juli 2008)

hallo,
ich möchte demnächst mal am forellenhof auch auf saiblinge angeln. da ich aber keine ahnung davon habe erhoffe ich ein parr tipps und tricks zwecks montagen/ köder die effektiv sind von euch.

wer kann mir helfen

mfg tobias


----------



## peterws (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: saibling angeln*

Ich denke nicht, dass man am Forellenteich gezielt zwischen den verschiedenen Salmoniden sondieren kann.


----------



## killerforelle (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: saibling angeln*

was soll das den bedeuten??? versteh ich nicht


----------



## peterws (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: saibling angeln*

Das soll heißen, dass Verhalten von gezüchteten Forellen und Saiblingen in einem recht kleinen Gewässer, wie einem Forellenteich sehr ähnlich ist und ein gezieltes Angeln auf nur einen der beiden nicht machbar ist.


----------



## killerforelle (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: saibling angeln*

ach so
aber auf was beissen den saiblinge so auch auf maden und würm


----------



## killerforelle (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: saibling angeln*

aber mit was für köder kann ich die fangen???????


----------



## peterws (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: saibling angeln*



killerforelle schrieb:


> aber mit was für köder kann ich die fangen???????



Mit allen gängigen Forellenködern, wie z.B. Teig, Maden, Spinner, uvm.


----------



## carp95 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: saibling angeln*

jup, auch mit Wurm


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: saibling angeln*

Im Forellenpuff kannste quasi alles ins Wasser halten; Maden und Wurm sind dabei die fängisten Köder (auch auf Saiblinge)


----------



## nairolf (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: saibling angeln*

Ich fanged ei saiblinge oft mit wurm oder ganz kleinen köderfischen 4cm.(kleine lauben)


----------



## barschzocker1961 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: saibling angeln*

saiblinge kannste genau so wie forellen gefischen


----------

